# Rolled Leather Martingale?



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have one of these and have a review for it? My friend bought them for her westies and I think it would be great for Dash in obedience but I am concerned about the chain and the long hair. Dash easily slipped out of the ones for the westies. Just thought I would check around here if anyone has any reviews? He has a regular rolled leather collar right now but I think I need to get him a smaller one. Him and Dora have different size necks.

http://store.shopfurrytales.com/rolemaco.html


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, I love the martindgale style collars-- but have not had one with chain, but we did try a chain like pinch collar with jasper and it was a mess even with his puppy cut. We have a fabric version of this all in one leash collar bellow from another company and I am lusting after these. (cc buttercomb? wonderful leash?)

http://www.hoganleather.com/store/p...es/page/1/57_rolled_throat_french_martingale/

I have a friend who has bought stuff from this company for her aussies and she says they are amazingly made.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda, I have one of the choke collars with the ribbon ran through the links that I use in one of our obedience classes. The ribbon keeps from pulling the hair so much. You might could weave ribbon through if it pull to much hair. I like the concept of the rolled leather.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

In an effort to train my 6 month old from pulling so badly (we live in a very hilly area), I got the Martingale Gentle Leader and it is working well. I hope not to need to use it forever....but even if I did, we've both gotten used to it.

http://store.shopfurrytales.com/geleeawareha.html

Louise


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy,
That's one rich looking collar/lead set! Looks like it would be wonderful to use!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy that is nice set but I have to have a collar separate from the leash in obedience and rally. But that might be a very nice one for agility!

Sandi- I have seen those. I know I need something that won't break hair off too. He heels pretty good but he is kind of confused on when to sit and not and I wanted to have a set collar that feels completely different to him. I find myself using the rolled leather whenever we aren't doing conformation even at agility so I wanted something that will help him understand.


----------

